# Root gelöscht...



## Terrance & Philipp (5. August 2003)

Hi!
Ich bin ein ziemlicher Linuxneuling und habe beim Versuch mysql zu installieren ausversehen den root User (war als root in der Shell eingeloggt) gelöscht.  :-(

Es gibt noch einen anderen User ("normaler User") mit dem kann ich mich noch einloggen. Wenn ich jetzt versuche den root User wieder zu erstellen, kommt "PAM authentication failed".

Wir krieg ich meinen root User wieder?  (Habe SuSE 8.2.)
Grüsse
T&P


----------



## Christian Fein (5. August 2003)

du machst sachen 
knoppix starten, root filesystem mounten 
die /etc/passwd editieren.
Sollte soweit funktionieren.


----------



## JohannesR (5. August 2003)

Das ist geil, muss ich mir merken. 

**SCNR**


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. August 2003)

Kann ja mal passieren...  

Ich hab Knoppix gestartet und nach langem suchen die richtige passwd Datei gefunden. Ich habe sie dann mal versucht mit KWrite zu editieren=>nicht genug Rechte. Dann habe ich mich in der Shell als root angemeldet um mit vim zu editieren=>der lässt mich aus irgendeinem Grund auch nicht speichern. Als letzten Versuch habe ich dann noch probiert mit chmod die Datei auf 174 (Gibts das?  ) zu setzen=>"chmod: Beim setzen der Zugriffsrechte für "/mnt/hda3/etc/passwd": Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar".

Das ganze bringt mich zum verzweifeln... Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diese Datei dazu bringe sich von mir editieren zu lassen? Ausserdem wenn ich es dann geschafft habe, was nimmt der dann als Passwort an? x? Gehen dabei alle anderen Passwörter verloren?


----------



## JohannesR (6. August 2003)

Du musst das Dateisystem schreibbar Mounten, also mit der Option "errors=remount-rw" - AFAIK


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. August 2003)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hat eigentlich alles ganz gut geklappt, nur kenn ich jetzt das Passwort für den root nicht. Er nimmt das alte nicht an, er nimmt x nicht an er nimmt auch "" (nichts) nicht an. Wie kann ich das Passwort ändern?


----------



## Christian Fein (6. August 2003)

Du kennst doch noch das password deines User accaunts!?

setz von deinem useraccaunt die uid auf 0.
Dann ist dies ebenso ein root 
damit kannst du dann auch das pass fuer root aendern.

Aber eigentlich sobald du aus der pass und /etc/shadow löscht müsstest du ohne passwortangabe reinkommen


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. August 2003)

Danke jetzt gehts wieder.

Mich verwundert wie einfach man sich Rootzugang verschaffen kann.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Danke jetzt gehts wieder.
> 
> Mich verwundert wie einfach man sich Rootzugang verschaffen kann. *



Nur in der Standardkonfiguration ist das so, wenn du willst kann ich dir das System auch so harden das dies nicht mehr so einfach funktioniert. 

Bedenke einfach: 
Wenn jemand Hardwaretechnisch zugriff hat 
ist der Rechner nicht wirklich geschützt.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. August 2003)

> Bedenke einfach:
> Wenn jemand Hardwaretechnisch zugriff hat
> ist der Rechner nicht wirklich geschützt.



Ok du hast recht.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Ok du hast recht.  *



Zum glück gibts Schlösser.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. August 2003)

Ich hab halt nen Freiluftrechner. 

Wenn du schon so aktiv am zurückschreiben bist nutz ich doch gleich meine Chance nen Profi zu löchern.

Wieso wollen gewisse daemons eigene User? In der Mysql Installationsanleitung steht das er ne eigene Gruppe und nen eigenen User will.

Kennst du eine Seite die sowas wie ne Shellbefehlsreferenz ist?

Ich nehme nicht an das du ein aktuelles LAMP Tutorial kennst?

Wo krieg ich nen mod_ssl für den Apache 2.0.47 her?


----------



## Christian Fein (6. August 2003)

*FluchtErgreif* 

a) Eigenen User für deamons, sind bestandteil des UNIX Sicherheitssystems. 
Das heisst Programme die als user mysql laufen können nicht auf Dateien zugreifen die z.b root oder hans gehören.
Sprich mann schränkt Programme ein, damit eventuelle Sicherheitslücken nicht das ganze System kompromitieren.

b) man
 ist kein witz. Versuche die man pages zu lesen. Nach einer weile kommt mann einigermassen damit klar. Mann kann auch versuchen sich Linux in a Nutshell anzutun. Dies ist aber letztendlich eine etwas umgeschrieben Man Pages Sammlung.

c) uff, ich verweise dich da einfach mal an google . Ein allumfassendes Tutorial ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt. Aber wenn du komplett dich da auskennen willst so solltest du insgesammt 
- erstmal grundlegende Linux Administration lernen.
- Apache Dokumentation studieren.
- PHP und Mysql Installation sind dann leicht beherrscht.

d) http://www.modssl.org


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. August 2003)

> Zitat von http://www.modsssl.org
> 18-Jul-2003:    Released 2.8.15-1.3.28: For Apache 1.3.28!



Dort hab ich schon gesucht. Die Versionen dort sind wie man sieht jedoch nur mit/bis 1.3.28 kompatibel und nicht mit dem neuen Apache2.

Ja man ist ja ganz nützlich, aber wenn ich jetzt z.B. den Befehl suche mit dem ich mein PC explodieren lassen kann (mir viel grad nix Anderes ein ;-) ) und keine Ahnung hab wie er heissen könnte dann nutzt mir man ziemlich wenig.

Ich weiss man sollte den Stufe-für-Stufe Weg gehen, da der Server jedoch erstmal nur ein Testobjekt sein soll nehm ich gleich den Kopf-durch-die-Wand (oder learning by doing) Weg und nehme ein LAMPS Tutorial wie http://www.baach.de/ . Da jedoch dort veraltete Versionen genutzt werden stosse ich manchmal auf Probleme.

P.s. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## JohannesR (6. August 2003)

Hier findest du ein sehr gutes Howto um einen LA2MP aufzusetzen: http://lamps.efactory.de/lamps-2-0.shtml


----------



## Christian Fein (6. August 2003)

also wenn ich nach:
"mod_ssl apache2" google bekomme ich gleich auf der ersten Seite RPMs geliefert.


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. August 2003)

> Wenn jemand Hardwaretechnisch zugriff hat
> ist der Rechner nicht wirklich geschützt.


Merk ich auch immer wieder im Chat... 
Note to myself: Fliegenfallen an meinem Rechner anbringen, wenn ich mal AFK bin. 

*SCNR*

PS: Montag bring ich mal mein 50-Pfund-Linux-Manual mit - muss mich ja irgendwie wehren können.


----------



## Christian Fein (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lirion _
> *Merk ich auch immer wieder im Chat...
> Note to myself: Fliegenfallen an meinem Rechner anbringen, wenn ich mal AFK bin.
> 
> ...



Du wolltest doch um die Uhrzeit im Zug auf dem Weg in die Provinz sein.

Fragen über Fragen.

z.b auch:
Wird dieser Thread nun komplett oftopic werden, oder besteht noch die chance einer sinnvollen Diskussion OnTopic?


----------



## JohannesR (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *Du wolltest doch um die Uhrzeit im Zug auf dem Weg in die Provinz sein.
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.
> ...



Eigentlich nicht... 
Naja, ich kann's ja mal versuchen, man ist schon auf der sicheren Seite, wenn man die Bootreihenfolge auf C-Only und ein BIOS-Passwort setzt.


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. August 2003)

> man ist schon auf der sicheren Seite, wenn man die Bootreihenfolge auf C-Only und ein BIOS-Passwort setzt.


Wie man ein BIOS-Passwort umgehen kann, wenn man physischen Zugriff auf den Rechner hat, weiss inzwischen sogar meine Oma. 



> Du wolltest doch um die Uhrzeit im Zug auf dem Weg in die Provinz sein.


Nicht ganz. Eigentlich wollte ich ja erst um 11:40 abfahren - der Post ist von 9:05. Ich habs mir aber anders überlegt und bin gestern Abend gefahren.
Aber halte trotzdem bitte Abstand mit der Erwähnung von Provinz im Zusammenhang mit Münster. Man könnte fast denken, Du würdest Münster für Provinz halten.


----------



## Christian Fein (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lirion _
> *
> Aber halte trotzdem bitte Abstand mit der Erwähnung von Provinz im Zusammenhang mit Münster. Man könnte fast denken, Du würdest Münster für Provinz halten.  *



Immer diese Sprüchklopfer 

*DuDieb*


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (10. August 2003)

Ihr seid die besten! (Hab ich das wirklich gesgat?  )

Funktioniert jetzt eigentlich alles gut, hab nur noch das Problem das apache mir die PHP Datei zum download geben will. Aber die Probs hat ich auch schon auf win, also krieg ich die hin.

Jetzt noch 2 Fragen und dann lass ich euch erstmal in Ruhe.  Könnt ihr mir einen FTP und Mailserver empfehlen?

Dann gratulier ich euch, Chris und Lirion mal beiden ganz doll zum Geburtstag und übernehmt euch heute nicht mit Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. August 2003)

> Dann gratulier ich euch, Chris und Lirion mal beiden ganz doll zum Geburtstag und übernehmt euch heute nicht mit Fragen beantworten.


Danke im Voraus, ist aber erst am kommenden Samstag soweit.


----------

